# Russo Wood Burning Stove, GV-30C



## ChasYoung21 (Nov 17, 2014)

In excellent condition, just cleaned; not used much, mfg Nov. 1988. We do not have an owner's manual and sure would appreciate an electronic copy of the essential pages of the GV-30C manual, or something similar.



 Contacted Russo, but they don't answer such inquiries (they referred us a local retailer).


----------



## DAKSY (Nov 18, 2014)

I may have this manual at home. If I can find it, I will scan & post it here.


----------



## ChasYoung21 (Nov 18, 2014)

DAKSY said:


> I may have this manual at home. If I can find it, I will scan & post it here.


Sir, That would be much appreciated. - Charles Young


----------



## DAKSY (Nov 19, 2014)

I've got the manual, but it's too big to upload here. PM me with your email & I will forward it to you.


----------

